# General > Hobbies >  Craft cd's & stamps.

## porshiepoo

Still looking for cd's on Tatty teddy, popcorn, S.W.A.L.K etc etc and also stamps (mounted/unmounted) for the those characters and also Sarah Kay.

----------


## bod1403

I have some Daisy & Dandelion items on my Ebay shop. Don't know if they're of interest.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/gallaibhcrafts

----------

